# (a) cada vez



## Gamen

Buenas noches.

En la siguientes construcciones ¿se puede prescindir de la preposicíón "a" o no?

*A cada vez* que vem a casa gera um conflito.
*A cada vez* que vou ao cinema fico dormido na metade do filme.
*A cada vez* chego mais tarde ao trabalho. Acho que vão me aperceber/sancionar.

Español:
Cada vez que viene genera un coflicto.
Cada vez que voy al cine me duermo/me quedo dormido en la mitad de la película.
Cada vez llego más tarde al trabajo. Creo que me van a aprecibir/sancionar.

Agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> En la siguientes construcciones ¿se puede prescindir de la preposicíón "a" o no?
> 
> *Cada vez* que ele vem em casa, gera um conflito.
> *Cada vez* que vou ao cinema, fico dormido na metade do filme.
> *Cada vez* chego mais tarde ao/no trabalho. Acho que vão me castigar/admoestar.
> 
> Español:
> Cada vez que viene genera un coflicto.
> Cada vez que voy al cine me duermo/me quedo dormido en la mitad de la película.
> Cada vez llego más tarde al trabajo. Creo que me van a aprecibir/sancionar.
> 
> Agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias WSE.
¿Y en qué casos se dice *"a cada vez"*? Yo lo he visto en portugués.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Gracias WSE.
> ¿Y en qué casos se dice *"a cada vez"*? Yo lo he visto en portugués.


Sinceramente no me recuerdo de ninguna frase que se use "a cada vez". Puede que exista, pero...


----------



## Gamen

Será que me terei confundido com "a cada dia"?

*A cada dia* que passa, a gente envelhece.
*A cada dia* que a vejo você está melhor. Incrível.

Aqui sim "a cada", é dizer, com preposição em português, não é mesmo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Será que me terei confundido com "a cada dia"?
> 
> *A cada dia* que passa, a gente envelhece. Veja que aqui não cabe "a cada vez".
> *Cada dia/vez* que *te* vejo você está melhor. Incrível.
> 
> Aqui sim "a cada", é dizer, com preposição em português, não é mesmo?


----------



## Carfer

'_De cada vez_' não é incomum e é correcto no português de Portugal: (_'De cada vez que vem a casa gera um conflito'_.). E por vezes também se ouve '_a cada vez_' (talvez por influência de '_a cada dia_'), mas nunca li nada sobre a respectiva correcção. Interrogo-me, contudo, porque não se poderá dizer _'a cada vez'_ se se diz '_a cada dia_'. Mais do que o uso, não parece haver nenhuma razão lógica ou gramatical.


----------



## Uticens678

Está certo dizer "A cada mês recebo um presente" ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Uticens678 said:


> Está certo dizer "A cada mês recebo um presente" ?


Não está errada no Brasil, mas é mais comum dizer "Cada mes..."


----------



## Gamen

Existe alguma regrinha para saber quando usar a preposição "a" antes de "cada"?

Eu te espero *a* *cada dia.*
*Cada vez* que te busco/procuro, não te encontro?
*A cada dois meses* pago a conta de luz e gas.

¿Estas construções estâo corretas?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Está certo dizer "A cada mês recebo um presente" ?



Assim sem mais, soa estranho em Portugal, porque não é habitual dizer '_cada_' no sentido de '_todos_', mas já não soará tanto '_A cada mês que passa recebo um presente_' ou se fechar a frase com '_cada mês_', '_Recebo um presente cada mês (que passa)_'. Em todo o caso, a forma normal de dizer será _'Recebo um presente todos os meses/Todos os meses recebo um presente'_


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Existe alguma regrinha para saber quando usar a preposição "a" antes de "cada"?
> 
> Eu te espero *a* *cada dia.* *todos os dias*
> *Cada vez* que te busco/procuro, não te encontro?
> *A cada dois meses* pago a conta de luz e g*á*s.
> 
> ¿Estas construções estâo corretas?



Regra? Acho que não.


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Regra? Acho que não.



E tendências no uso, não há?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> E tendências no uso, não há?



À primeira vista diria que quando se trata de periodicidade, a tendência é a de incluir a preposição (como no exemplo _'a cada dois meses'_). Nunca diria '_A cada vez que te procuro_' ou _'A cada dia estou pior_', mas, em contrapartida, não veria grande mal em '_A cada dia que passa, estou pior_'. São usos, coisas que nos soam bem, coisas que nos soam mal porque correspondem ou não à nossa maneira habitual de dizer, outras que são subjectivas, mas que haja regra, julgo que não.


----------



## Gamen

Talvez a regra seja, se usa preposição com "dia", "mês", "ano", "semana" para indicar um periodo ou lapso. Não se usa, portanto, com "vez".
Aguardo a su confirmação.

Te vejo *a cada duas semanas*. Viajo no Brasil *a cada dois anos* a trabalho.
*A cada dois meses* renovo meu passaporte.
*A cada ano* que passa sinto que tenho menos vida e menos oportunidades.
*A cada dia* que passa gosto mais de meu novo trabalho.
*(-) Cada vez* que compro algo tardo muito/demoro em me decidir.

Nota:
Em espanhol também não usamos "cada + período" com o sentido de "todos" sem mais. Devemos acrescentar una subordinnate por exemplo.
"Todos los días voy a trabajar" e não "cada dia voy a trabajar". Pero: "cada día que pasa me siento mejor"


----------



## mexerica feliz

Esqueceu de

_*todo/toda: 
*_


> *Todo dia* quando acordo vejo o sol nascer.


  Terrasamba


> *Toda vez  *que eu digo adeus eu quase morro.


 *Cássia Eller*


_*de No em No*_: 





> O que é quintã: Diz-se da febre que se repete *de cinco em cinco dias*


----------



## Carfer

mexerica feliz said:


> Esqueceu de
> 
> _*todo/toda:
> *_  Terrasamba
> *Cássia Eller*
> 
> 
> _*de No em No*_:



'_Todo o mês/ano/dia/toda vez_' não se usa em Portugal nesse sentido. O mais próximo que nós dizemos é _'todas as vezes_', que equivale a '_sempre_' e que, evidentemente, não pode substituir _'a cada x_' nos exemplos dados.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado a todos (nomeadamente ao Carfer) e feliz Epifania!


----------



## Uticens678

Peço desculpa pelo tédio que posso causar com mais uma pergunta ainda sobre o mesmo tema, porém queria que esta minha dúvida fosse esclarecida definitivamente: seria melhor dizer "O senhor Lopes Da Silva toma a pílula a cada oito horas" ou simplesmente "O senhor Lopes Da Silva toma a pílula cada oito horas"? Ainda obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Peço desculpa pelo tédio que posso causar com mais uma pergunta ainda sobre o mesmo tema, porém queria que esta minha dúvida fosse esclarecida definitivamente: seria melhor dizer "O senhor Lopes Da Silva toma a pílula a cada oito horas" ou simplesmente "O senhor Lopes Da Silva toma a pílula cada oito horas"? Ainda obrigado.



Eu usaria a preposição nesse caso, mas é óbvio que estaria inteiramente correcto sem ela.

P.S. Esqueci-me de acrescentar que, no uso português corrente, '_pílula_' tem uma conotação de '_anticoncepcional_'. Habitualmente dizemos '_comprimido_'.


----------



## Gamen

Sí, a mí también me suena mejor con la preposición en portugués porque se marca un intervalo.

En español no la usaríamos. ¿Sería correcto en portugués omitirla entonces? ¿Es facultativo su uso?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Sí, a mí también me suena mejor con la preposición en portugués porque se marca un intervalo.
> 
> En español no la usaríamos. ¿Sería correcto en portugués omitirla entonces? ¿Es facultativo su eso?



Creio que correcto será sempre, com ou sem ela.


----------



## Maria S.

Carfer said:


> À primeira vista diria que quando se trata de periodicidade, a tendência é a de incluir a preposição (como no exemplo _'a cada dois meses'_). Nunca diria '_A cada vez que te procuro_' ou _'A cada dia estou pior_', mas, em contrapartida, não veria grande mal em '_A cada dia que passa, estou pior_'. São usos, coisas que nos soam bem, coisas que nos soam mal porque correspondem ou não à nossa maneira habitual de dizer, outras que são subjectivas, mas que haja regra, julgo que não.


Olá! Achei esta discussão e fico na dúvida: porque é que o Carfer nunca diria "A cada dia" se por exemplo no Google podemos encontrar bastantes exemplos do uso da expressão com A e sem a subordinada "que passa"? Eis o que achei:
_*A cada dia, emagreço mais. *_
*Aprender a cada dia, melhorar a cada etapa, e pouco a pouco concretizar o maior dos nossos sonhos! 
A cada dia sou mais humana, menos perfeita e mais feliz.*
_*Viver a cada dia passa a ser mais difícil.*_
Todos os exemplos foram retirados de fontes brasileiras. Será que a preposição é usual só no português do Brasil e em Portugal não? Para nós, os estrangeiros, a subjetividade no uso é algo assustador, pois precisamos de nos apoiar em alguma coisa...


----------



## Carfer

Maria S. said:


> Olá! Achei esta discussão e fico na dúvida: porque é que o Carfer nunca diria "A cada dia" se por exemplo no Google podemos encontrar bastantes exemplos do uso da expressão com A e sem a subordinada "que passa"? Eis o que achei:
> _*A cada dia, emagreço mais. *_
> *Aprender a cada dia, melhorar a cada etapa, e pouco a pouco concretizar o maior dos nossos sonhos!
> A cada dia sou mais humana, menos perfeita e mais feliz.*
> _*Viver a cada dia passa a ser mais difícil.*_
> Todos os exemplos foram retirados de fontes brasileiras. Será que a preposição é usual só no português do Brasil e em Portugal não? Para nós, os estrangeiros, a subjetividade no uso é algo assustador, pois precisamos de nos apoiar em alguma coisa...


Pois sim, mas em todas as línguas há usos facultativos, variantes e formas de se exprimir que dependem do gosto ou da subjectividade de cada um, que são geralmente aceites e não põem em causa o prefeito entendimento do que se diz. Percebo a dificuldade de quem aprende outra língua e acho compreensível a expectativa de que haja nela regras que orientem o aprendiz, mas, se é como digo, se a regra não existe, se as variantes não são um problema para os nativos, não têm de o ser para os estrangeiros.
A preposição usa-se em Portugal em frases como aquela que o Gamen deu de exemplo: '*A cada dois meses*_ pago a conta de luz e gás'_. Nesse caso estamos perante um acontecimento periódico e sucessivamente renovado: hoje pago a renda, de hoje a dois meses volto a pagá-la e assim sucessivamente. Ou *a* cada duas horas tomo um medicamento, ou *a* cada minuto morrem x pessoas no mundo. Ou seja, eventos periódicos ou incluídos num dado período que se repetem sucessiva e continuadamente. É nessas situações que costumamos usar a preposição que, contudo, insisto, é facultativa. O sentido não é minimamente afectado pela sua omissão. Se disser '*Cada dois meses*_ pago a conta de luz e gás' _não comete nenhuma incorrecção nem prejudica a inteligibilidade do que diz_._ Simplesmente, no uso de muitos - e no meu também, talvez por deformação profissional - a periodicidade do evento e a sua renovação no final de cada um dos períodos ressaltam melhor se a preposição for expressa. Ou, uma vez que não há alteração do sentido, talvez digamos assim, inconscientemente, por tradição, em obediência a um uso que aprendemos e ainda não se perdeu, sem sabermos e sem nos interrogarmos porquê, ou simplesmente porque gostamos. A gramática não se opõe nem tem razão para se opor. Ainda bem, porque regras em excesso não beneficiam nada nem ninguém. A língua agradece. 
Há, porém, casos em que a periodicidade está ausente ou não é tão evidente. Por exemplo, quando digo _'Cada vez que o encontro, tenho uma discussão com ele_'. Ao contrário do exemplo anterior, não temos nada que nos diga qual a periodicidade do encontro ou se acontece de uma forma regular: é quando ocorre, às vezes uma vez por ano, outras duas ou três vezes seguidas. O sentido aí, na verdade, é equivalente a '_sempre que o encontro_'. Ora, nesses casos há uma propensão para omitir a preposição. Mais uma vez, pode pô-la, mas nada a obriga e, como me parece que a maioria dos portugueses não põe, arrisca-se a que o seu discurso pareça um pouco estranho. Mas incorrecto? Isso não. Ininteligível? Tampouco. 
Dito isto, creio que se pode entender a razão pela qual eu reformularia a redacção dalguns dos exemplos que encontrou. Note que não estou a dizer que estão errados, apenas que eu propendo para dizer - e comigo, julgo que a maioria das pessoas em Portugal - _'Cada dia emagreço mais', 'Cada dia sou mais humana, menos perfeita e mais feliz',_ talvez porque nelas não lemos '_dia_' na precisa acepção de um período de 24 horas, mas como uma referência genérica ao decurso do tempo, ao tempo que passa. No fundo são equivalentes a '_Cada vez emagreço mais', 'cada vez sou mais humana' _ou_ 'vou emagrecendo à medida que o tempo passa', 'vou sendo mais humana à medida que o tempo passa'. 'Dia'_, aí, não tem a mesma relevância nem o mesmo exacto sentido que os dias - ou meses, ou o que for - têm em frases como '_a cada dois dias tomo o medicamento x_'. É a diferença entre um  período preciso de 24 horas, essencial para o significado da frase, e um sentido mais lato, mais vago, de '_dia_' enquanto tempo. Mas, se puser a preposição, também não fará muito mal, continuamos a entender perfeitamente a frase. Já '*Aprender a cada dia, melhorar a cada etapa,' *também seria a minha maneira de redigir a frase, precisamente porque me parece que quem a disse quis pôr o acento em cada dia concreto, até pelo paralelismo com '_cada etapa_', e não num tempo vago. Preposição expressa, portanto, mas, se a omitir...
A última frase põe-me um problema de redacção. Penso que lhe falta uma vírgula a seguir a '_Viver_' e talvez fosse preferível pô-la na ordem directa. Da redacção que adoptasse poderia depender a manutenção da preposição. Sim, também a redacção pode conduzir a pô-la ou a omiti-la, já que pode soar melhor de uma maneira ou de outra. É subjectivo, claro, por isso, não se preocupe, estará certa, diga de que maneira disser.


----------



## Maria S.

Carfer, obrigadíssima por uma resposta tão pormenorizada! Se é a sua "deformação profissional" que o faz escrever explicações com tanto respeito à língua e aos consulentes, agradeço-lha também!


----------



## Gipzy Rojas Matamoros

Gamen said:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> En la siguientes construcciones ¿se puede prescindir de la preposicíón "a" o no?
> 
> *A cada vez* que vem a casa gera um conflito.
> *A cada vez* que vou ao cinema fico dormido na metade do filme.
> *A cada vez* chego mais tarde ao trabalho. Acho que vão me aperceber/sancionar.
> 
> Español:
> Cada vez que viene genera un coflicto.
> Cada vez que voy al cine me duermo/me quedo dormido en la mitad de la película.
> Cada vez llego más tarde al trabajo. Creo que me van a aprecibir/sancionar.
> 
> Agradezco su respuesta.


Si se puede prescindir de dicha preposición, de hecho no es muy común en portugués. Lo común sería decir "Cada vez que vem" si en lugar de vez la palabra fuera día, si se podría usar dicha preposición. Por ejemplo "A cada día sou mais feliz"


----------

